# What's your ideal antique bike?



## kenji (Jan 19, 2011)

My ideal antique rider would have:
a standard men's diamond frame with a seat post 
pneumatic tires 
not a fixie (be able to coast)
brakes other than rubbing on the tire
chain drive
a bottom bracket with loose bearings or cage with replacemet parts on the open market
a common head set/ stem setup
quality workmanship and materials
be mass produced in great numbers back in the day
from the 1890's to WW1
so what is my bike?
does it exist?


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Jan 19, 2011)

Good question I am interested in the answer too! 
Regards
Gavin


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty much anything after the early 1890's  would work- coaster brakes first showed up around 1898, but I've heard the stopping power was not great.  Earliest I've actually ridden was a New Departure Model A, which was on the weak side.  Any caged bearings can be replaced with loose balls.  If you like a bike, buy it!


----------



## kenji (Jan 20, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Pretty much anything after the early 1890's  would work- coaster brakes first showed up around 1898, but I've heard the stopping power was not great.  Earliest I've actually ridden was a New Departure Model A, which was on the weak side.  Any caged bearings can be replaced with loose balls.  If you like a bike, buy it!



i was looking for answers along the lines of "a chicago crecent is the bike for you" or some such... you know actual bikes...
this ND hub was it rebuilt, NOS or just old?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 20, 2011)

The ND Model A was old, but regreased and new bearings. It just does not have a lot of braking area.  Bikes are pretty simple machines, and you will be pleasantly surprised by the quality of ca. 1900 bicycles.  Heres a link to a similar question at the Wheelmen which recommended an English bike because they have brakes that work and use common tires.
http://thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3462&SearchTerms=raleigh


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2011)

A BlueBird with a vintage 3 speed, real klaxton horn, cards in the spokes.


----------



## kenji (Jan 20, 2011)

well i was gonna wait to say but i've got a late 1940's brit bike on the way 
(look for a BSA 3 spd. on the light weight forum)
so the next one i'll be looking for will be a *MARICAN* bike 
made in th *you ess ay*, none of this furun stuff


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 21, 2011)

have t say my 1952 raleigh superbe.  it has the 3spd with a neutral, rear dyno and battery tube light set up. that is a great riding bike.   I love it...


----------



## pelletman (Jan 22, 2011)

56" Rudge Light Roadster or New Rapid, or Singer Apollo, or G&J American Light Champion..


----------



## kenji (Jan 22, 2011)

pelletman said:


> 56" Rusolid rubber tyres. Like all the best bicycles of the time, it had one spoon brakedge Light Roadster or New Rapid, or Singer Apollo, or G&J American Light Champion..



The Singer Apollo of 1888? Solid rubber "tyres" spoon brake, seat post dosen't go into seat tube etc. Got a latter model?
56"? that"s a high wheel ordinary bike huh?G&J American Light Champion, same....?
thread drift, people?!??
show me my bike


----------



## pelletman (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you asking me what my ideal is or you want me to answer what yours should be?  I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## kenji (Jan 22, 2011)

read my original post 
does my ideal bike exist?

not what it should be 
or what yours is

after you tell me if mine exists or not then argue my false supposition


----------



## kenji (Jan 22, 2011)

maybe this is close?


----------



## pelletman (Jan 23, 2011)

Just about any of the men's bikes in the 1890s would fit the description as long as you converted them to a coaster brake


----------



## pelletman (Jan 23, 2011)

Certainly seemed to me you were asking a question of the reader..

"What's your ideal antique bike?"


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 23, 2011)

I've  had a hankering for a Barnes White Flyer for myself, but what you are describing is any post-1900 bike  BUT they might have non-standard headset and bottom bracket sizes.  Any Iver Johnson is a fine machine, and there's one on eBay right now with  a reasonable buy it now.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 24, 2011)

kenji said:


> My ideal antique rider would have:
> a standard men's diamond frame with a seat post - Yes
> pneumatic tires - yes
> not a fixie (be able to coast) - yes
> ...




I was going to suggest an Iver Johnson but I thought that would be a slanted view. Since you mentioned you had an eye on the IJ on the bay, I thought I would chime in. That one is very similiar to mine. In fact, I threw a bid on it last week.


----------



## kenji (Jan 26, 2011)

*it's over*



Andrew Gorman said:


> The ND Model A was old, but regreased and new bearings. It just does not have a lot of braking area.  Bikes are pretty simple machines, and you will be pleasantly surprised by the quality of ca. 1900 bicycles.  Heres a link to a similar question at the Wheelmen which recommended an English bike because they have brakes that work and use common tires.
> http://thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3462&SearchTerms=raleigh




looks like you are right... the single pneumatic tire is a pain:
Quote: 
Patents, Profits, & Perceptions
The Single-Tube Tire and the Failure of the American Bicycle, 1897–1933
Paul Rubenson
_"The single-tube story finally ended in 1933, when forward-thinking Schwinn introduced detachable balloon tires on his breakthrough B 10-E. Shortsighted business practices and consumer complacency had undermined a promising technology for forty years. Within a year, the single-tube all but vanished from the market."_

because of this tire problem i'll call this quest a bust and look for a english clubman
But if a early era bike with stock clenchers should come my, way i'd reconsider


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 26, 2011)

Clincher rims are out there!  Just keep looking.


----------



## sam (Jan 26, 2011)

Mead ranger 1910-1919


----------



## kenji (Jan 26, 2011)

kenji said:


> well i was gonna wait to say but i've got a late 1940's brit bike on the way
> (look for a BSA 3 spd. on the light weight forum)
> <snip>




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13369-beeza-1946-47


----------



## kenji (Jan 26, 2011)

specs pics etc. please


----------

